# Looking for BUDGET Headunit w/ Bluetooth



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

My pioneer headunit died today. I am looking for a CHEAP headunit with Bluetooth.(gotta love cell phone pandora) I would LOVE to have more than 3 bands of EQ too.....

Any ideas guys ??? What are you rockin ?


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Pioneer AVH-P3200BT In-Dash DVD Multimedia AV Receiver

It came with the car.
So far i like it


----------

